# Liver Protection



## workinhard (Dec 19, 2003)

1. ALA- great supplement for helping liver function; medical reports proving its success. dosages vary, I say 1gram when on. 
2. NAC- supports liver function and production of L-glutathione
3. L-glutathione- a natural protein that protects cells from free radicals; some say it is ineffective orally but it is cheap
4. Milk Thistle (silymarin)- great herbal supplement for helping restore healthy liver func; can be taken year round
5.Vitamin C and E- helpful antioxidants
6.Water- drink plently of water it helps flush your system
7.Do not drink alcohol


----------



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

nice i love the stuff


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 20, 2003)

thanks for the good info.


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 20, 2003)

Good post WH....I teke the milk thistle while on 17aa gear and it seems to work fine.


----------

